# Pelican Resort



## iamnotshopgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I sent my son and his new wife on their honeymoon to this resort. The exchange was made through II on an AC. They just got back on Sunday and have sent me an email as I am presently cruising. The feed back that they have sent me is very negative. Their room was full of bugs, mattress and bedding in poor condition, TV from the early 1980's and nothing but static, house cleaning was very poor and his list of complaints go on. They met owners of the resort that are trying to sell and get out which expressed same and similar concerns . They complained to management after the first night and their complaints fell on deaf ears. Pelican did not want to hear it. I only wish that I could forward the exact words that they told my son and his wife. I will be registering a very strong complaint to II in regard to this resort upon my return and speaking to my son. I would caution anyone who has reservations for the Pelican to rethink visiting this resort.

bob


----------



## Dave M (Nov 7, 2005)

Too bad you didn't check out the TUG Resort Reviews for Pelican before sending the happy (or perhaps now - a bit unhappy) couple there. The four most recent reviews all have comments similar to those of the honeymooning couple.

For future reference, always check those reviews before confirming an exchange.


----------



## Blondie (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow- I have been to Pelican three times and love it there. I am very surprised. Five star it is not but it has always been clean and well maintained. We head there in April with several other couples. Of course the owners they met there who were unhappy have their maint. fees to gripe about which is a bit of a different story. But, I have stayed in several different units and found each one to be fine, with one of them brand new while the others had beed refurbed a bit.  What a shame for them.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 7, 2005)

My sister and her family were there last summer. Their unit wasn't bad but they heard about at least 3 other exchangers who called RCI/II and were put in other resorts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 7, 2005)

*I can empathize*

My daughter and son-in-law wanted to go to Aruba for their honeymoon.  Laura took charge, as always, and booked the two of them into LaCabana.  She hated it.  First, the confirmation was for a one bedroom, they gave them a studio.  I called II and the front desk at LaCabana from here and hit a brick wall with them.

Then Laura and Bryon went to the sales presentation on the second day and Laura gave the salesperson a hard time.  They were moved within an hour into a one-bedroom unit.  She was so disappointed in the resort and the staff.  I wish she would have gone to Mexico.

It broke our hearts, paying $12K for a wedding and having a shabby honeymoon.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Nov 10, 2005)

We have recently been offered this resort by II a couple times (as an alternative to the dozen or so resorts we have listed in an ongoing exchange request.)  I keep turning Pelican down based on the negative reviews.  But I have to wonder about the MANY glowing reviews recently posted on TripAdvisor.com.  People either love it or hate it.  Are there multiple buildings, so that maybe some locations are good (possibly refurbished) and some poor?  Any Pelican owners in TUG who can comment?


----------



## Kal (Nov 10, 2005)

Go HERE for images of various units plus a resort layout.  There are numerous buildings each different from another.  The resort is in the process of renovating all the units but the program is still ongoing.  About half are complete.

I wouldn't hesitate one bit to stay at Pelican but would avoid the studios, especially those in the "B" buildings.  The location is excellent.

By reference I own 2 weeks at Hyatt which is second to none in the industry.  With Hyatt as a reference point, I'm happy with Pelican.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Nov 10, 2005)

Kal,
Thanks for the info.  Maybe by 2007 it's worth a shot.  Of course, as exchangers we can't be sure to avoid "B" buildings.


----------



## dolores1 (Nov 11, 2005)

*"B" bldg studios*

Kal,

per your comment: "I wouldn't hesitate one bit to stay at Pelican but would avoid the studios, especially those in the "B" buildings.  The location is excellent."


I would be more specific, and add to your comment that the  *lower "B" bldg*, *SLEEP 2-studios*, are the units to be wary of.


The studios, *sleep 4 units * are quite nice in that building.  (At least, I have not "met" a bad one yet.  Been an owner at the resort since the very beginning).

And, Most of the sleep 2-studio units in the upper "B" Bldg have been refurb.


----------



## Kal (Nov 12, 2005)

Dolores - You're correct about the sleep-2 studios as compared to the sleep-4's.  However, there have been lots of rumblings about the studios on the first floor level in the Upper B-Building.


----------



## Larry (Nov 12, 2005)

Kal said:
			
		

> Dolores - You're correct about the sleep-2 studios as compared to the sleep-4's.  However, there have been lots of rumblings about the studios on the first floor level in the Upper B-Building.



The studios you are referring too are the upper B building below ground level studio's which i beleive I was the first to mention that the Pelicam staff referred to them as the " dungeon rooms" and these are indeed the sleeps two studios. I have stayed in the sleeps 4 studio's in the B building as have other family members and they were all very comfortable and we had no problems. I am sure there have been other sleeps 4 units that have had maintenance issues as well as 1 and 2BR units since this is a very old resort but they are spending lots of money to get all the units upgraded which resulted in a huge increase in maintenance fees this year. 

I think Dolores' point which I agree with is just because someone is assigned to a B building studio doesn't mean you are going to have problems. As an owner at Pelican there are many things that I am not happy with but ever since the Royal Resorts took over as the management company the resort should continue to improve as they make the necessary renovations and address all on going maintenance issues.


----------



## Aldo (Nov 13, 2005)

We've stayed in the Marina building a couple of times, and enjoyed it.

I think the thing with the Pelican is really your expectations.  If you are expecting quiet, isolated, peaceful and elegant Carribbean surroundings, you are going to be dissppointed.

We found the lodgings there to be clean, comfortable, and convenient, if outdated..if you get there expecting decent Motel 6 type accomodations, you'll be happy with it.

I think this might be the root of the problem.  Now, don't get me wrong, I love St. Maarten, but really the concrete jungle of rather garish architecture surrounding Simpson Bay and Maho is hardly what I would consider the ideal "romantic" honeynoon setting, and this young couple probably had different expectations, and not finding that at Pelican, were probably unhappy with the whole set-up.

Let's face it, St. Maarten can be somewhat "coney-islandly."  Really, the only truly "romantic" resort on the whole island would be Le Meridien in Anse Marcel, and perhaps also Oyster Bay, the Grand Case Beach Hotel, and maybe Divi down near Phillipsburg.

Kind of along these lines, I'd also wonder about what in the world a honeymoon couple is doing even turning on the TV in the first place?  We were pretty poor when we went on our honeymoon, going to a rather dowdy place in the Catskills...anyway, I know we never even turned on the TV once.
Again, me thinks there are probably other issues operating here.


----------



## Kal (Nov 13, 2005)

Pelican is an interesting time share story all by itself.  When constructed in the 1980's it was the largest and likely the best in the world.  Unfortunately the developer was "honesty challenged" and used the maintenance fees to construct a number of other time share properties on the island.  Pelican was left to survive on its own.  Then in 1995 it suffered significant hurricane damage.  In a short story the developer was thrown out, the owners took control and are continuing to lead the resort back to a fully renovated full service resort on incredibly valuable land.

A significant number of the units have been nicely renovated, all the pools have been fully upgraded, the tennis courts are improved and the sidewalks and roadways are vastly better.  This is indeed a full service resort with all the beaches, restaurants, market and shops right on the property.  Granted there are remaining units still in line to be renovated but those will be completed within due time.

The yardstick I use to evaluate properties is the *Hyatt program.*  Hyatt is second to none in the industry and few if any properties can come close to measuring up to this standard.  I have carefully watched the Pelican program as it moves forward and just 18 months ago I purchased ANOTHER 2 BR/ 2 bath Pelican unit in the Diefenbachia Building.

Like others I get frustrated at the reception area staff and some management personnel but I always have to remember this is the Caribbean.  These folks try hard but life just goes real slow and comfortable for them.  Matter of fact, St. Maarten is a third-world country and I can't expect them to behave like service industry folks in the US......thank gawd!!  So I keep telling myself, this is all part of the ambiance and why I continue to love St. Maarten.


----------



## agape78 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Kal*

Thanks for your feedback on the Pelican Resort.  My husband and I received an II exchange into the Pelican for August 2006.  When Interval called to offer the exchange, my husband accepted before talking to me.  I was really agitated because of all the negative reviews I had been reading.  It gives me some comfort to know that it may turn out okay after all.


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a follow up. I called II today upon my return from my cruise and to register my complaint. I recieved from the II representative some interesting information. First, the Pelican is under renovation now and until 2010 (known information). That I was made aware of that when I took the Unit and that as far as she can recall I am the first to complain about the resort. I asked if she could hold the line a minute (needed to put on my boots because I new this was going to be good) and allowed her to continue with our conversation until she finished. She gave me the address of the Correspondence Dept. in Miami where I will send the completed survey and my son's documentation and photographs. I told her that I was a Tugger and had some knowledge of timeshares and how the system is suposed to work and that I disagreed with her assesment of the Pelican. I also told her that I have read several negative posts and similar complaints from other members and find it hard to believe that this resort has not had past complaints lodged against it. At this point I think the lights were turned on in her cubical and she realized that bugs, mildew, garbage, poor housekeeping and Brenda the rude desk clerk were not part of the exchange deal.
My son's unit was in "Building B" and it was a studio unit.

bob


----------



## NTHC (Nov 18, 2005)

Perhaps this is where the..."for worse" part comes in!!!

cindy


----------



## free2bme (Nov 28, 2005)

I am a Pelican Resort owner (1 bedroom) that I bought during the fire sale.  I've always deposited, but I had another expiring unit that I exchanged into a studio for this coming January.  I'm getting nervous at the reviews that I have been reading.  I also picked up a studio week at Oyster Bay the week prior to the Pelican exchange.  This gave me flexibility for flights into the island.  This is my first trip to the island.  I'm looking for some advice as to what I should do and where I should stay.  The Oyster Bay reservation is Jan 7-14, and the Pelican is Jan 14-21.  We are flying out of Minneaspolis, so the good sales generally do not reach this part of the world.


----------



## Lloydwa1 (Nov 29, 2005)

We also bought fire sale time, sight unseen, and have been very happy with our purchase. We bought 2 consecutive weeks in a Croton building studio and think that we have one of the best views in the resort. I have asked my wife if she would like to upgrade to a larger unit but she thinks our studio is the best location and we enjoy having breakfast on our little deck watching the activity on Simpson Bay.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Dec 4, 2005)

After following this thread with interest, we just used an AC to spend a wonderful week in a good resort (but in a crummy room location.)  We raised no complaints and enjoyed ourselves.

My interpretation is that the Pelican owners get good locations, as they should.  The rest of us take our chances.  As for a honeymoon, as in the OP, I don't think I'd send anyone anywhere on a $249 AC trip...you get what you pay for.  Personally, I guess Pelican is off my exchange list until the renovations are done, although I might consider it on an AC.


----------



## Kal (Dec 4, 2005)

Retired to Travel said:
			
		

> ...My interpretation is that the Pelican owners get good locations, as they should. The rest of us take our chances....


 
Not true.  Pelican owners get the unit they OWN.  If it's an exchange it's thru Interval or RCI and in that case all exchangers are equal.  The only advantage to Pelican owners is knowledge of the buildings and resort layout.  There are some units that are not worthy while the vast majority are fine.


----------



## Larry (Dec 4, 2005)

free2bme said:
			
		

> I am a Pelican Resort owner (1 bedroom) that I bought during the fire sale.  I've always deposited, but I had another expiring unit that I exchanged into a studio for this coming January.  I'm getting nervous at the reviews that I have been reading.  I also picked up a studio week at Oyster Bay the week prior to the Pelican exchange.  This gave me flexibility for flights into the island.  This is my first trip to the island.  I'm looking for some advice as to what I should do and where I should stay.  The Oyster Bay reservation is Jan 7-14, and the Pelican is Jan 14-21.  We are flying out of Minneaspolis, so the good sales generally do not reach this part of the world.





I also purchased Pelican during fire sale and recommended it to my 2 daughters and brother in law. I own studios weeks 50 and 51 in Marina building and have never stayed there but checked out my units through an exchange after I bought. The marina studios are very nice and spacious but have no balcony. They are close to Marina pool and beach so from that stand point I am satisfied. Current maintenance is outrageous and has gone up about $200 since we bought. Week 50 is a weak trader but week 51 trades are fantastic when it's xmas week like this year. I will wait and see what happens after renovations which should be when I retire so hope to spend weeks 50 and 51 in St. Marteen and spend two to three weeks in Aruba at Renaissance and Playa Linda which will leave us with 3 more weeks of timesharing for the rest of the year plus getaways and last call through II and RCI.

My daughter exchanged pelican for Playa Linda in Aruba and is about to board her flight any minute for her week and my brother in Law exchanged his week and is currently at La Cabana in Aruba. Both were able to snag 1BR units for their pelican studios.

Based on what I am reading here I think we will keep exchanging Pelican until the reviews get better.


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Dec 4, 2005)

Retired to Travel said:
			
		

> After following this thread with interest, we just used an AC to spend a wonderful week in a good resort (but in a crummy room location.)  We raised no complaints and enjoyed ourselves.
> 
> My interpretation is that the Pelican owners get good locations, as they should.  The rest of us take our chances.  As for a honeymoon, as in the OP, I don't think I'd send anyone anywhere on a $249 AC trip...you get what you pay for.  Personally, I guess Pelican is off my exchange list until the renovations are done, although I might consider it on an AC.




I take exception to the comment "you get what you pay for".  Please show me on any resort listed in the II directory that there is a difference in the quality of a rooms for owners and exchangers. Is it not true that a 1 BR (or any other unit) is the same regardless if I own it or I exchange into it. Please show me on any resort site where they make this distinction of rooms between owners and exchangers regardless if there using an AC. I place a higher value on an AC than what you apparently do based on my understanding of what an AC is. Let's face it II wants something from  me and I want something from them. In exchange for my July 4th 2 BR week at the Surf Club they wave a carrot at you (owners) to get it by offering a bonus week. Now generally that week is usually excess inventory, not prime time and may cost you $200-250 depending on the size of the unit. But if you are like me and can travel at any time during the year it is a good value. For example this past May 05 I used an AC to go to Ocean Point. Redweek lists a rental of this type (1 BR ) from anywhere between $1200-1500. I paid less than $300  to II and still have my original week listed in II for exchange that I can use over the next two years. So to me there is a greater value than $249 and there is no difference between the room I get to stay in and the one the owners get to stay in.


----------



## JEFF H (Dec 5, 2005)

iamnotshopgirl said:
			
		

> to me there is a greater value than $249 and there is no difference between the room I get to stay in and the one the owners get to stay in.



I agree,  
AC are a great value and you get the same units that a exchanger or owner would get.
Its really too bad some of the Studio sleep 2 units at the Pelican are in such bad shape. 
the owner of that unit however would stay in that unit if they had used there week instead of depositing it with II.


----------

